# Mice with sharp teeth



## Sylvanite (Mar 1, 2011)

Well, really clean, shiny, polished teeth.

For some reason, the mice in my shop have gone after sticks of white diamond.



They ran off with the first stick altogether.  This one (the second) was originally about 4 times this size.  The mice have found it on a pegboard, in a box, and even in a coffee can with the lid on.  I don't understand how they got out of the coffee can, but one morning the mice left only a smaller stick amidst a bunch of droppings.

Normally, I don't care about the mice (unlike the birds), but this is war.  The only way I can keep white diamond, is to keep it next to a mousetrap.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## bobjackson (Mar 1, 2011)

To polish their teeth?


----------



## rkimery (Mar 1, 2011)

Roughage!


----------



## kinggabby (Mar 1, 2011)

They are using the diamond pieces to make small rings to impress the lady mice.


----------



## sptfr43 (Mar 1, 2011)

well think about it, humans pay big money for teeth whitening. Mickey has no cash soooooo.... white diamond it is. I picture him strolling through the hood flashing his grill to all the honey's lol


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Mar 1, 2011)

Mice!! Our wolfhound has chewed up a nice bog oak blank i had turned and polished to show off to people


----------



## ThomJ (Mar 1, 2011)

Time to cast the lil rodent in some PR


----------



## Andrew Arndts (Mar 1, 2011)

Well if you can get them to smile in the dark, you should figure out where to lay down the traps.


----------



## ctubbs (Mar 1, 2011)

ThomJ said:


> Time to cast the lil rodent in some PR



That will make for a great Ugly Pen for next year!:laugh:
Charles


----------



## bitshird (Mar 1, 2011)

The like the animal/horse fat that it's made with as the binder, we have them eating almost any polish we have around, but for some reason, they won't eat the stuff I use on Stainless go figure!!


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 1, 2011)

sptfr43 said:


> well think about it, humans pay big money for teeth whitening. Mickey has no cash soooooo.... white diamond it is. I picture him strolling through the hood flashing his grill to all the honey's lol



Thanks Randy!!


----------



## workinforwood (Mar 1, 2011)

What those mice need is a nice drink of water to rinse with.  What if a teaspoon of fly dust from the local farm supply store found it's way into that bowl of water? :devil:


----------



## randywa (Mar 1, 2011)

workinforwood said:


> What those mice need is a nice drink of water to rinse with. What if a teaspoon of fly dust from the local farm supply store found it's way into that bowl of water? :devil:


 
You don't mean an accidental environmental release do you?


----------



## Andrew Arndts (Mar 2, 2011)

I know coca-cola works on raccoons, I wonder if the same would be said of mice?


----------



## jskeen (Mar 2, 2011)

a small cup or container of anti freeze left in a high location out of reach of cats/dogs will wreak wholesale havoc on rodents too.


----------



## workinforwood (Mar 3, 2011)

Coke doesn't bother my raccoons at all. Anti freeze works great but hard to find stinky bodies. With fly dust they won't escape more than a few inches from bowl! Takes out raccoons within 2 feet, so yes keep off hands and away from pets


----------



## cnirenberg (Mar 3, 2011)

I saw pellet guns on sale at Walmart.  A box of CO2 and some free time is all you need.  But who has that?  Get the fly dust.


----------



## knight_muzzleloader (Mar 3, 2011)

I have the perfect mouse trap.  Get a bottle of vegetable oil and pour half of it out.  Put the oil in the garage along the wall and build stairs to the top of the bottle with bricks or scrap wood.  The mice will climb up the stairs, into bottle and drown.  This continues until the bottle is full.  My record is 8!  The go beneath the oil and don't stink and when it is full you put the cap on and throw it away.

Unless the black lab gets the bottle, he thinks it is a pickled mouse treat!  Jim


----------



## JohnU (Mar 4, 2011)

Lol, I had one chew through a plastic bag that I had oatmeal resin blanks in. Suprisingly they didn't eat much of the blank.


----------

